# good one



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

I shot this buck in stark county from the ground on 11/5/11 he was tailing a doe and nothing was getting between them . had a 12yrd shot ran about 80 yrds and then did the old two step. this is my first buck with a compound .


----------



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice buck. Congratulations, it's nice to have the bonus pictures as well. Kind of a tale of his life. Thumbs up

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a great buck congratulations.

You have to explain the first pic to me where it looks like he is standing beside you


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

lol i have had so many people ask that. if you clean your deer and put it or hang it in the posistion that it is in it will stay that way so just put stuff betwen there legs . I put ice in the chest and ice all over it for the night then took it to get its photo the next morning. rigimortis plays the big role in this but ice or sticks between the legs are the trick. Makes for a great photo I think . doesnt show the cuts or blood if washed


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Good looking buck! Different pic, but I like it!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

congrats!!! that first pic is cool!!!!


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

I think you should just leave him standing in the yard and wrap some Christmas lights around him for the holidays! Nice deer, congrats.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

that pic is def. sweet.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

sick mount! nice buck also.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I would sell the deer to the odnr....they can keep the mount like that with him standing up and put him out at night by the road and see how many poachers they can catch......chris hansen can host the how and it can be called "to catch a poacher".......hahaha.....great deer!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Scum_Frog said:


> I would sell the deer to the odnr....they can keep the mount like that with him standing up and put him out at night by the road and see how many poachers they can catch......chris hansen can host the how and it can be called "to catch a poacher".......hahaha.....great deer!


Lmao, "Why don't you take a seat over there."


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL you get the buck pic of the year award (IMO)! That's great! Nice deer guy!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

When I first saw the pics I thought "wow, he shot the family pet"
Great pic and congrats on a great buck.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dred (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats, where in stark I'm from there is it private??


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice Buck and a cool pic. I see you shot him 2 days and the day after the camera shot him, nice. I am also in Stark Co. there are some nice deer in the county.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Scum_Frog said:


> I would sell the deer to the odnr....they can keep the mount like that with him standing up and put him out at night by the road and see how many poachers they can catch......chris hansen can host the how and it can be called "to catch a poacher".......hahaha.....great deer!


The ODNR DoW Already has a robo deer to catch poachers. They also have a robo chuck, robo turkey too.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Huntinbull said:


> The ODNR DoW Already has a robo deer to catch poachers. They also have a robo chuck, robo turkey too.


I had the pleasure of listening to someone relate their own personal story of him and his buddy shooting the Robo Deer during gun season and the subsequent interaction with the game wardens. It was one of the funniest stories I have ever listened to.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

Anyone know of someone in Ne OHIO that does skull mounting and camo dipping


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice buck...love the photo!


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

I know of a guy I have used out of Columbus that I really like. I believe he does dipping too. I have to call him to take my skull down. Sometimes he meets me half way. Google bugz2bonz


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Nice buck and that photos pretty cool too, I might have to borrow that pose myself someday


----------

